# Hot smoked Salmon



## bratrules (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's some salmon i hot smoked today at 275 for about 1 1/2 hours!! i brined for 3 hours in kosher salt, brown sugar, garlic powder, and black pepper. then i dried it and added some paprika and more black pepper.


----------



## fester (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice I will have to try this!!!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 23, 2011)

lookin good bratrules


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2011)

Excellent looking salmon! One of my favorites for sure!


----------



## les3176 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll take a hunk of that!!!


----------



## meateater (Apr 23, 2011)

Salmon Is Good Stuff!!! Nice.


----------



## fife (Apr 24, 2011)

Sure does look good.


----------



## coco (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow that looks great!  I'll have to do that soon.  I once hot smoked salmon when the inlaws came over for dinner.  My wife told me to also grill a piece since her parents might not liked the smoked fish.  Well...I had a lot of grilled salmon for leftovers.  I only got a small sample of the smoked stuff myself.  :)


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 24, 2011)

Dayum that looks great...


----------

